# My Sensitive-Stomach Dog LOVES Tuna!



## drew_in_oregon (Jan 29, 2005)

My 4-year-old GSD has always had a sensitive stomach. Any human food usually means a diahrrea cycle. I feed him the Natural Balance line exclusively, rotating the various dry and wet for variety. They came out with the edibles line a few years ago and that provided greater variety.

Last December, my wife was cooking with some tuna and he went NUTS in the kitchen. She practically had to fight him off ;-) His birthday was a little while later so instead of the traditional steak, I gave him a couple cans of tuna mixed with his food. He was ecstatic.

Since then, I've worked tuna into his diet once or twice a week...usually a 5 oz (in water) can, juice drained off, mixed in with a bowl of Natural Balance dry. He's NEVER had a problem with it. I'm very pleasantly surprised...usually a stray scrap of pork, chicken, or just about anything upsets his tummy, but tuna seems to be very well-tolerated.

I'm curious if anyone else's dogs are so tuna-obsessed...;-)


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I think it's that strong smell that fish has... I had originally bought canned mackerel to give to Koji (the cat) to offer him a little bit of variety too (especially since he's not too as fond of the raw chicken or beef that I feed Jerzey for dinner) and Jerzey was under my feet staring at me like "Where's mine? Can I have some?!" 

Now I generally have to give her some too or her nose is skimming the counter trying to find some. Haha.


----------



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

Karloff eats quite a bit of tuna. He also likes canned salmon. I don't understand why you drain the juice.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Just a warning for people regularly feeding tuna: it's one of those unsafe fish that are high in mercury. 

You are supposed to eat the light tuna (as opposed to the solid tuna) and here is a handy tuna calculator so that you can see how much is safe to feed:

http://www.ewg.org/tunacalculator


----------



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah this is actually not to good for doggies one of ours helped the cat lick the can and got bloody diarrhea then we later found out by the vet that it was caused by the tuna. We haven't let our pooches have it since.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

No tuna ever - it lacks the EFA (essential fatty acids) benefit of other fish, and has high mercury content. It just isn't that nutritious. I feed Jack (NOT King, that has mercury too) Mackerel, Salmon, or Sardines (packed in water, no oil.) Twice a week along with some pureed veggies, and I rotate to give variety.....

_______________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Drew, my Sashi loved the Tuna. Buy the one packed in olive oil, it would be especially good for him
Sashi and Kitty also loved when I opened a can of Mackeral, looks gross but they LOVED it


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

This may be a crazy question but I bought a tuna pouch and found a fish bone in it. Haven't bought it since. Do you all check your fish for bones or are fishbones okay for dogs? I've shared cooked haddock but thought I read somewhere some fish isn't good for dogs- maybe the shellfish?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well working in a fish market, my dogs tend to get alot of salmon )

Tuna, no, they may like it, but the mercury factor plus I agree with SSusan, it really has no benefit. 

Salmon on the other hand is probably the best fish out there (never ever raw), for dogs & humans, lots of omega's, I take whole salmon carcasses, boil them down, leftover meat falls off the carcass, and save the broth as well..It freezes good to ) 

"Some" would cut the heads off and liquify by boiling,,the bones as well, I tend to stay away from fish bones cooked or otherwise. 

Drew, you might consider trying salmon on your pooch,,better than tuna, and hopefully would also be good for his sensitive stomache.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

And Drew - for us in the NW, never ever *raw* salmon!


----------

